# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Ultiman un plan de protección contra inundaciones en la región

## Embalses

*Ultiman un plan de protección contra inundaciones en la región*

*Miranda de Ebro, algunos puntos del Sil y Benavente o Ciudad Rodrigo son algunas de las zonas catalogadas como de mayor riesgo*

                                  Mapa indicativo de las zonas de riesgo en Castilla y León.                *Siete/Agencias.*-La Junta de  Castilla y León ultima la elaboración  de un Plan de Protección Civil ante  el riesgo de inundaciones que tiene  como objetivo asegurar una intervención  eficaz y coordinada de los  recursos y medios disponibles, así  como diseñar una adecuada prevención  para limitar las consecuencias  sobre las personas, los bienes y el  medio ambiente.
 En este documento figura Miranda  de Ebro como una de las zonas con  mayor riesgo de inundaciones. Junto  a Miranda el peligro potencial mayor  se sitúa en el tramo más bajo del río  Pisuerga; en el Tormes a su paso por  Salamanca, así como en el Duero a  su paso por las vegas de Tordesillas,  Toro y Zamora, donde afecta a  viviendas y edificaciones, especialmente  de Zamora. Dentro de la  Comarca de Benavente y Los Valles,  Benavente ciudad es de las más afectadas,  teniendo problemas en varias  zonas con viviendas y naves industriales.  También cabe destacar a la  cuenca del Sil en el Bierzo (ríos  Valcárcel, Burbia, Cúa, Sil, Boeza y  Tremor).
 Este Plan, elaborado por la  Consejería de Interior y Justicia y que  desarrolla el ensamblaje de proyectos  de protección ciudadana que tuvo  sus antecedentes en el Plan de  Protección Civil y el de Transportes  de Materias Peligrosas, también concretará  la organización y funciones  de cada uno de los agentes, así como  los protocolos de actuación para dar  una respuesta rápida y coordinada a  episodios de inundaciones, que pueden  originarse bien por la incapacidad  del terreno para drenar una precipitación,  bien por avenidas de agua  o desbordamiento de cauces de ríos  y lagos causados por precipitaciones,  deshielo y obstrucción de cauces o  por la rotura u operaciones incorrectas  sobre presas o embalses. En este  último caso, hay que tener en cuenta  que las presas y embalses tienen  sus propios planes de emergencia y  sus normas de explotación y el proyecto  de la Junta establece un esquema  de coordinación entre ellos.
*Análisis de riesgos * 
 Para establecer esta clasificación se  ha elaborado un análisis de riesgos,  que se basan en estudios de inundaciones  históricas, análisis de las características  de las cuencas y subcuencas  de Castilla y León y se realizará  un catálogo cartográfico con variables  de peligrosidad y vulnerabilidad,  lo que permitirá establecer la clasificación  de los índices de peligrosidad.  Asimismo, el Plan, que ya ha sido  analizado en la Comisión Regional  de Protección Civil contra  Inundaciones, incidirá en ofrecer la  información necesaria a la población  para que las inundaciones causen  el menor daño posible. El proyecto,  contempla la creación y continua  actualización de un catálogo  de recursos con toda la información  sobre medios y recursos que se pueden  movilizar para hacer frente a  una emergencia.



http://www.sietesemanal.com/actualidad/3468.php

----------

